# Surge! Use 2 phones.



## El Geordie

Not sure if it's common knowledge or not. But I have 2 phones running, the one that I use (online) to accept work/navigate etc. The second phone (internet sharing from the first phone) I use to keep an eye on surges, thebphone just stays in offline mode. When I drop off and it pings me a job, I'll accept it, look on the second phone, if it's surging in or around the area I'm in I'll cancel it and wait for a surge job.


----------



## Greengrey

Of course we do.


----------

